# European Delivery - LEASING AN ED M3



## sanfranman (Sep 16, 2005)

Folks, I'm looking at a lease for a 2012 E92 M3 and had a question. When calculating the lease payment, should I be using ED MSRP or US MSRP? My Purchase Price is Invoice + $xxxx.xx.

My CA insists it is ED MSRP, while I remember a thread where folks said it should be US MSRP. Where can I get an official answer? BMW FS?


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

I can assure you the answer is US msrp


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

My understanding:

Residual is based upon US MSRP, Capitalized cost is based upon the price negotiated with the dealer, in this case it would be the ED Invoice + Dealer Profit.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

extremeromance said:


> I can assure you the answer is US msrp


this is the correct answer :thumbup:


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

The buy part will be ED based pricing. The residual should be based on the US based pricing. If you think about it, that is the only way to get an ED discount.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Funny..this reminds me of a dealer i tried to deal w/ in NY who flat out insisted on the same thing. He even called over the sales manager who "confirmed" his BS. I started busting on him and said I'd bet him the M5 in the showroom that he's wrong.  Anyway, if they can't get this right, they're going to be a pain to deal with. I'd go w/ somone else. I actually ended up buying a car from a guy in California cause all the NY dealers sucked! I'm gussing you are dealig with BMW of SF who also has a pretty poor reputation from the stories I've heard here. Since you live in SF there are some fairly close board sponsors who can help you like Jon Shafer (the guy who started this board).


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Face128i said:


> My understanding:
> 
> Residual is based upon US MSRP, Capitalized cost is based upon the price negotiated with the dealer, in this case it would be the ED Invoice + Dealer Profit.


+1. That is correct. Lease Residual is based US MSRP.

Walk away and let them know why. They can always call BMW FS but a sales manager should know this.


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Based on the FACT that I just did an ED M3 lease last month, I can report that the thread consensus is CORRECT. Capitalized cost is just what it always is - how much is the car ACTUALLY costing. Residual is based upon US MSRP. 

There IS still a 0.0003 money factor INcrease for ED leases, but they also "pay your 2nd payment". That part of it is NOT a good deal for you, but it's nice to skip a payment. Unless you're me. I received a bill on Wednesday, Nov 23rd for my lease payment. It said the payment was due Friday, November 25th. I called BMWFS to determine if they were going to make that payment. They were closed Wed-Fri for Thanksgiving, so no one could answer. No BMWFS payment showed up on my online account, so I made the payment anyway. Then I called Monday for clarification, and they said "oh yes, we would have made that payment". D'oh!

No harm though - they're making the Dec. payment.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

See my signature below regarding this issue.


----------



## nv6425 (Jun 10, 2007)

Save yourself the headache and call Ryan Amico, I just did my 2012 E92 M3 with him and the entire process has been awesome.


----------



## mcultra (Apr 28, 2011)

Based on this one interaction I would drop this CA and go somewhere else. This issue is quite basic ED knowledge and only reveals the fact that this CA will not be an effective advocate for you in the ED process. Use one of the 'fest sponsors or another recommended CA. I just finished my first ED and my CA was the local dealer ED 'expert'...got a good deal, but he was pretty useless. Will go with someone on the 'fest next time. Trust the forum. Good luck


----------



## sanfranman (Sep 16, 2005)

*Thank You All for Confirming US MSRP is the Right Answer*

I will take my ED order to a dealer who understands this concept now that I've confirmed I wasn't wrong in insisting US MSRP (and NOT ED MSRP) for my lease calculation.

My only regret is not having ordered an E90 M3 ED before they stopped production. The only way to get what I want is to order 2012 E92 M3 or take what's left in dealer inventory on 2011 E90 M3s. Will miss those 2 extra doors


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

bmw325 said:


> Funny..this reminds me of a dealer i tried to deal w/ in NY who flat out insisted on the same thing. He even called over the sales manager who "confirmed" his BS. I started busting on him and said I'd bet him the M5 in the showroom that he's wrong.  Anyway, if they can't get this right, they're going to be a pain to deal with. I'd go w/ somone else. I actually ended up buying a car from a guy in California cause all the NY dealers sucked! I'm gussing you are dealig with BMW of SF who also has a pretty poor reputation from the stories I've heard here. Since you live in SF there are some fairly close board sponsors who can help you like Jon Shafer (the guy who started this board).


+1 about Jon Shafer :thumbup: and I'm in South San Francisco.

I just got my production number and pick up time this morning from him for my 3rd ED. He gave me a super deal and all was needed was 1 phone call for 5 minutes and several emails.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

sanfranman said:


> I will take my ED order to a dealer who understands this concept now that I've confirmed I wasn't wrong in insisting US MSRP (and NOT ED MSRP) for my lease calculation.


Completely concur with this action. Honestly it's possible the CA was either clueless or sly; sly because if he based residual on ED MSRP you'd end up with a higher monthly payment... which could be worked in the paperwork to give more profit to the dealer. It's a common tactic with the underhanded sales guy. Ask me how I know... 

As it was, I ended up going with Irv Robinson for my deal and absolutely couldn't he happier with the entire process. Note that I have my car and I have never once met Irv or traveled the 300 miles to Chicago.



sanfranman said:


> My only regret is not having ordered an E90 M3 ED before they stopped production. The only way to get what I want is to order 2012 E92 M3 or take what's left in dealer inventory on 2011 E90 M3s. Will miss those 2 extra doors


It's an M3. I can assure you that unless you're manhandling car seats in and out of the back you will *not* be missing the extra 2 doors


----------

